# EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung



## Overlocked (30. Juli 2008)

*EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

*Die seit dem 16.6 zu habende **EVGA GTX280 Hydro Copper ist eine echte OC Karte. Fudzilla schaffte es die Karte auf 691 MHz zu takten und dabei bildete der sonst so heiße Hitzkopf nur eine Temperatur von 59°C.

*Die EVGA GTX280 Hydro Copper ist eine der leisesten Karten auf dem Markt, mit Abstand. Doch sie lässt sich auch gut Übertakten und dabei auf kühle 59°C zu kommen, ist die Karte mit einem sehr schweren Kupferkühler ausgestattet, der sowohl Chip als auch den Speicher auf der Rückkseite gut kühlt. SLI, beziehungsweise Triple- SLI ist für diese Karte auch kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Seitenansicht der übertaktungsfreudigen GTX280;_

Die Karte ließ sich auf immerhin 691MHz Chiptakt, 1215MHz Speichertakt und auf 1458MHz Shadertakt takten. Somit ist die Karte im 3D Mark Vantage rund 600 Marks vor der normal getakteten GTX280.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der Screenshot mit allen wichtigen Daten;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Datendiagramm;

_(Quelle: Fudzilla)
*

*


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

erst mal das geld für die aufbringen... unbezahlbar das ding, da bekommt man schon fast 2 standard 280 gtx für...


----------



## dsubenni (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Ist ja auch keine wirkliche Mainstream-Karte wie ich finde.


----------



## Marty66 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Ääähhh, was ist das denn für eine Aussage? Fudzilla schaffte es die Karte auf 691 zu takten....Na das ist ja ne Leistung Schade das das blos der Standarttakt der HC ist, und mit diesem Takt ausgeliefert wird.... Und um die "optimale" Performance zu "vergleichen", testen wir die Karte auch nur im PCI-E 1.1 MOdus, wie GPU-Z uns zeigt(gilt wahrscheinlich für alle Vergleichkarten, aber die Benches kann mann meiner Meinung nach kicken)


----------



## Overlocked (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

...eigentlich liegt der Standardtakt bei 670MHz


----------



## simons700 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

äääm 670 meinst du
das is aber echt nich die Leistung ich  meine, ich weiß jez nich genau wie es sich bei den 280ern verhällt aber die 260er gehen reihenweise auf 700+
Gut die 280GTX wird noch etwas wärmer weil sie mehr Ausführungseinheiten und so besitzt aber für Wakü find ich das trotzdem nich so krass


----------



## GoZoU (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*



Marty66 schrieb:


> Ääähhh, was ist das denn für eine Aussage? Fudzilla schaffte es die Karte auf 691 zu takten....Na das ist ja ne Leistung Schade das das blos der Standarttakt der HC ist, und mit diesem Takt ausgeliefert wird.... Und um die "optimale" Performance zu "vergleichen", testen wir die Karte auch nur im PCI-E 1.1 MOdus, wie GPU-Z uns zeigt(gilt wahrscheinlich für alle Vergleichkarten, aber die Benches kann mann meiner Meinung nach kicken)



Laut PCGH-Preisvergleich liegt der *Standardtakt* bei 670 Megahertz GPU. Fudzilla schreibt es allerdings so, dass man 691 Megahertz als Standard annehmen muss.

[preis=600]a344459.html[/preis]





			
				Overlocked schrieb:
			
		

> ...eigentlich liegt der Standardtakt bei 970MHz


 Bitte was? 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Overlocked (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Zahlendreher, sorry. 670MHz.


----------



## Marty66 (1. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

EVGA-Europe.com - EVGA GeForce GTX 280 1 GB HC

na da sollte man vielleicht mal beim Hersteller schaun.....
EVGA GeForce GTX 280 1 GB Hydro Copper

 Part No: 01G-P3-1289-ER
EAN: 425-02236-1289-4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Specifications Features 
Performance
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280

691 MHz GPU 
240 Processing Cores

400 MHz RAMDAC 
Memory
1024 MB, 512 bit DDR3 
2430 MHz (effective) 
155,5 GB/s Memory Bandwidth 
Interface


----------



## KTMDoki (1. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

also doch 691 MHz Standardtakt...

aber für den Preis nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Marty66 (1. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*



KTMDoki schrieb:


> also doch 691 MHz Standardtakt...
> 
> aber für den Preis nicht zu gebrauchen


 
Yo ganz schön heftig. Die Wasserböcke kosten einzelt 180 US Dollar (allerdings inkl. Anschlüssen) Werden hier bestimmt auch min. 160 Euro kosten...vielleicht vom Weihnachtsgeld, denn ich brauche 3.....


----------



## GoZoU (1. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Dann schau dich doch mal hier um. Vielleicht wirst du da ja fündig 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Der Preis... *Kopfschüttel* 

Lohnt sich wirklich überhaupt nicht!


----------



## fA!nT (2. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*



der8auer schrieb:


> Der Preis... *Kopfschüttel*
> 
> Lohnt sich wirklich überhaupt nicht!



sagt einer der 4 wassergekühlte ram riegel hat 

also ich hab den EK für die GTX280 und bin wirklich voll zufrieden. die karte läuft bei mir mit 700/1475/2450  
allerdings sollte der geneigte käufer die backplatte nich vergessen - so wie ich


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Jo klar aber bei dem Preis kauf ich mir doch lieber eine normale GTX280 und bau mir selbst den Wasserkühler drauf


----------



## Marty66 (6. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Dann schau dich doch mal hier um. Vielleicht wirst du da ja fündig
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Danke für die Info! Hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Leider ist die Kühlung ohne Backplate und Anschluss Set. Das ist bei EVGA alles dabei.  Mal schauen was der HC Kühler hier in Deutschland kostet....


----------



## CryxDX2 (10. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

691MHz bei einer Deskopkarte?! Das ist ja erbärmlich! Mein Laptop hat eine 8600M GS, die hat ja schon im Performance 3d mode 658mhz, und wenn ich das ding noch übertackten würde, dann hätte ich ja nochmehr!


----------



## exa (10. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

du scheinst nich wirklich ahnung zu haben....


----------



## stevetheripper (10. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Nein, nicht wirklich.^^

mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## radeonx2900 (11. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*



der8auer schrieb:


> Der Preis... *Kopfschüttel*
> 
> Lohnt sich wirklich überhaupt nicht!


 

dann lieber zwei radeonx4870x2 er die sind wesentlich leistungstärker und ob sich ne wakü überhaupt lohnt ist fraglich 
denn diese neue generation von grakas 
hat wirklich brachiale leistung 
auch ohne übertaktung!!!


----------



## Overlocked (11. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*



CryxDX2 schrieb:


> 691MHz bei einer Deskopkarte?! Das ist ja erbärmlich! Mein Laptop hat eine 8600M GS, die hat ja schon im Performance 3d mode 658mhz, und wenn ich das ding noch übertackten würde, dann hätte ich ja nochmehr!



Wenn du genau so viele Shadereinheiten und gleiche Transistoren auf deiner tollen Mobile GPU hast, dann können wir weiterreden


----------



## Marty66 (11. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*



radeonx2900 schrieb:


> dann lieber zwei radeonx4870x2 er die sind wesentlich leistungstärker und ob sich ne wakü überhaupt lohnt ist fraglich
> denn diese neue generation von grakas
> hat wirklich brachiale leistung
> auch ohne übertaktung!!!


 
Na das schreit doch nach einem Test: Radeon 4870x2 Quad gegen 3-Way SLI.......


----------



## Marty66 (11. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*



CryxDX2 schrieb:


> 691MHz bei einer Deskopkarte?! Das ist ja erbärmlich! Mein Laptop hat eine 8600M GS, die hat ja schon im Performance 3d mode 658mhz, und wenn ich das ding noch übertackten würde, dann hätte ich ja nochmehr!


 
Hihi, das is ja wie wenn man einen Athlon XP2600 mit einem Core Duo 2 2,6GHZ vergleicht. Bravo! 
Also: Keine Ahnung = Klappe halten - oder fragen...

Mal davon abgesehen, das 691Mhz der Standardtakt(nicht mit ck) der Wakü ist, und Taktraten von über 730 nicht selten


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*



Marty66 schrieb:


> Also: Keine Ahnung = Klappe halten - oder fragen...



Das geht auch eine Spur freundlicher, ohne gleich beleidigend zu werden. Also bitte...


----------



## steinschock (12. August 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Habe am Sa GTX280 + WC GPU-X2 bestellt.
Bei HW-LUXX geht die bis 770 , die karte ist sehr temp.empfindlich.
Mit Wakü geht die auf 700 bei 1,12V geflashed orginal 1,18V.
ramkühlung bringt nichts.


----------



## Dumpfi~ (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Hi,

weiss vielleicht einer was für Anschlussgrössen die Gewinde des Kühlers haben?
Das dort Schlauchanschlüsse für 3/8 und 1/2 mitgeliefert werden, weiss ich inzwischen.
Wenn, dann möchte ich gerne 1/4 Innengewinde auf 11/8 Schlauch (aussen/innen) anbringen. 
Was das für Gewinde sind geht leider *nirgends *hervor. Bin schon am suchen wie ein blöder^^
Wäre echt dankbar 

Greetz 
Dumpfi~


----------



## GoZoU (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

Der Kühler auf der Karte hat G1/4-Zoll-Anschlüsse, deinen Plänen sollte also nichts im Wege stehen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Xava (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: EVGA GTX 280 HC auf 691 MHz mit Wasserkühlung*

also ... ich bin LEIN kenner , nerd , freak , oder was auch immer , aber ich besitze 2 gtx260 und ich hab da WESENTLICH bessere daten , als diese achso tolle 280 , ich kopier euch das hier einfach mal rein ... 

ok , reinkopiern is nich , also zumindest nich einfach so , auf jeden fall kann ich meine gtx260 (die 2) mit einem Core Clock (MHz) : 800
                                               Shader Clock (Mhz) : 1600 
                                               Memory Clock (MHz) : 2400 , problemlos alles machen ... (is das jetz sooooo toll  ???)

das alles läuft OHNE H²O - külung bei mir ...


----------

